# Forage Harvest Waiver Asked For on Prevent Plant Acres



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here you go Cy(swmnhay)....they must have heard your hell raising.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/marketing/franken-asks-usda-forage-harvest-waiver


----------

